# Overheating issues with nVidia Geforce 9600 GS



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys

i have an nvidia geforce 9600 gs, dual core 3.0ghz cpu, 500 gb hd, dual 19 inch monitors, and 3 gb ram.

my graphics card constantly overheats and right now it is 111 degrees celsius, both my CPU's are at 55 degrees celsius.
I have two fans inside my case, and i also removed one pane of the case to allow more cooling (is that bad or good?)

i'm looking for a tiny fan to stick into an outlet and constantly blow my graphics card,

but what else can I do to cool down my CPU and GPU?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Blow the system out with a can of compressed for dust.

Download rivatuner and change the fan speed to 80%
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

Redo thermal paste with arctic Silver 5
$9
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

What is your current case? make and model? It might be better to just get a nice case for around $75


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

I already have EVGA Tuner and I have adjusted it to 80%

I'll do the compressed tonight.

What's thermal paste...?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thermal paste is the bond between the heatsink and the CPu which allows heat transfer.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's no use, now that it is around 80 degreed F in the house

it jumps up to 110 degrees celsius at rest after a couple of hours...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What temps are those for? The graphics card?

use riva tuner and up the fan speed to 100% and see if it stays cool
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use EVGA Precision

But sometimes when it's at 100%,

It still jumps up to high temps. Plus the fans make loud rattling noises 

Besides, doesn't it just blow hot air? lol


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I forgot to ask you where the case fans are pointing and what size are they and where are they located?

You should have at the very least a front fan pulling in air and a rear fan pushing out the air.


----------



## srhnz (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all,
Just recently switched to Ubuntu 9.04 and had the same overheating issues. Didn't actually notice it until I could smell the hot air coming out the side of the flaptop! After installing X Sensors, was able to determine the GPU was running around 104 deg C (which felt about right!)

I found this article (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771223) and made the mods as per the instructions. On reboot, instantly happy to hear the fan getting rid of the leftover heat from the last session, and occasionally fire up during the boot process (which it wasn't doing before) The GPU is now as a much more comfortable 54 deg, and seems to have reduced the CPU temp (although that's more likely ambient heat from the GPU heating the CPU up)

Anyways, I'm a lot happier knowing the thing isn't going to burn it's way through my desk, and hope it helps with your problem too.

Cheers.
:smile:

ps. Laptop specs as below

Toshiba P105
GeForce Go 7900GS
T7200 Core 2 Duo @ 2 GHz
2Gb RAM, 200Gb HDD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD or Intel CPU?
What Power Supply are you running?
Try pointing a house fan towards the inside of the PC with the side removed to see if that lowers the video card temps any.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Intel, Don't know exact specs, but I did point a fan to it and it lowered it to 60 C!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

How many fans are in your case and which directions are they pointing?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

2, down and out


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

2 down and out?

Can you write it like this please? WIth the size of the fan 

I have these fans
2 x front 120mm fans (intake) (tri speed - 1x medium *lower one* 1 x high speed *higher*
1 x side 120mm fan (intake) (one speed)
1 x rear 120mm fan (exhaust) (tri speed -medium speed)
1 x top 200mm fan (exhaust) ( tri speed - High speed)


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

ehh I'm not at home right now, but I know one is pointing out of the side, and the other is pointing sideways.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you thought about getting a new case?

You should have at least one fan in the front and one fan in the back.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's pretty new, I jus bought it at christmas from dell

a666t0 - its an old model but i chose good specs.

now it's not even listed on the site anymore ;(


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model Dell?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's an a666t0


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't find anything relevant with _a666t0_.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does it say on the front?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

ahh my bad,

hp a6660t


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

We started out with a Toshiba Laptop then a Dell, now a HP?
Lets start with the basics is it a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

I never said Toshiba laptop...lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your right that was a hijacker:grin:

Could this perhaps be a HP Pavilion a6660t?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...61&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3832276

If it has the stock 300w Power Supply that could be an issue leading to overheating if played for an hour or more at a time in a warm enviroment.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes Sir!

If the conditions are bad outside, it can overheat in a matter of minutes...

My Fans are SO rickety when at 100% speed...

How can I replace them with better ones at the same size?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll have to measure them in Millimeters across the outside probably 80mm in a OEM system but could be 92mm or 120mm, replace them with some like the Antec tricools 

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzU=


----------

